# Drink more wine, exercise less...and live longer?



## Cooking Goddess (Feb 21, 2018)

I saw this story on tonight's news. Thought some of you might be interested.

*Drinking alcohol more effective than exercise for living a long life, study finds*


A link to the University of CA-Irvine study: *The 90+ Study*

If you read through the publications list, one of them from 2010 has a title about people 70-75 that are overweight have a reduction in mortality risk compared to people with a normal BMI.

Dang, after reading all of this, I'll be living forever!


----------



## caseydog (Feb 21, 2018)

Hmmm, maybe my problem is that I'm 56 and I'm not overweight.

My parents are in their mid-eighties, and have "happy-hour" every evening -- for as long as I can remember. That hasn't worked out well, for me. 

CD


----------



## roadfix (Feb 21, 2018)

OK, so I've been doing the right thing most my life, with exercise thrown in for good measure.


----------



## caseydog (Feb 21, 2018)

roadfix said:


> OK, so I've been doing the right thing most my life, with exercise thrown in for good measure.



I get paid to excersise, but I call it "work." 

CD


----------



## Steve Kroll (Feb 21, 2018)

> Drink more wine, exercise less...and live longer?


That's been my mantra for years!


----------



## jd_1138 (Feb 21, 2018)

Those stats and studies are nuanced.  When they say people who weigh more live longer, the study I read said it was in comparison to very thin people.  It's healthier to have a normal BMI (or slightly elevated) rather than being really thin.  Obesity is still dangerous and raises the risk of a lot of problems.

Also, I wonder if they controlled for diseases that would cause or are associated with people being thin?  Because that would drive down the life expectnancy of the thin folks.


----------



## Rocklobster (Feb 21, 2018)

Steve Kroll said:


> That's been my mantra for years!


Mine is eat and drink what you want and die happy..pretty simple..


----------



## di reston (Feb 22, 2018)

I have bipolar disorder. My medicines are very strong. I wish I could be like other folks. 1 glass of wine a day - or else! My aim is trying to be normal. But, I have to say, that you folks are great. Wine and other alcoholic drinks - verboten. I go for walks, and everything else you are - can't say more than that.

di reston


Enough is enough never as good as a feast   Oscar Wilde


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 22, 2018)

I drink and am overweight.  Nailed it!


----------

